
Keychain Touch Tool - mackmcconnell
https://buypeel.com/products/brass-keychain-touch-tool
======
daniels11
The one thing I wish this tool had is the ability to tap on touch screens -
coffee shop cash register screens, grocery stores, mail lockers, etc.

~~~
dano
I tend to use a knuckle on these devices, closed hand, so that I don't use my
fingers or the pen attached to the device.

------
boardwaalk
So the thing you put in your pocket with your hand has touched the door or
button? That seems fairly not useful.

I figured it would at least have some sort of retraction mechanism that would
hide the piece that touched the public surface.

------
krisfreedain
the first time you have to go through a metal detector / entry search - this
will be thrown away due to looking like brass knuckles.

------
atonse
How do you open doorknobs? That's the one I have an issue with.

